# Callers hearing echo



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all,
A little background:
I have been using an AUX cable to connect my SG3 (and all prior phones) to my car stereo with no issues. This way, when I receive a call, I can simply answer it and talk. The caller could not hear their own voice, and they could hear me just fine. Bear in mind I am not using speakerphone. So the phone just thinks I am using headphones. IN the past there were no issues. Recently I have installed JB, and now this the caller can hear me just fine, but when they talk they are hearing their own voice back through the phone (from the car stereo speakers I am sure). This never happened until I installed JB. I tried messing with different settings, in PHONE settings to no avail. I THINK that the phone was cancelling the mic when the other person was talking.. I dunno..Any ideas?

Bleeds


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

This has been a problem with AOSP builds on Samsung phones going back to the Fascinate. Samsung does some voodoo echo-cancelation magic in closed-source code that they aren't nice enough to share with us all.

there were some work arounds on the Fascinate which invloved reducing the microphone gain during speakerphone calls. It wasn't as good as stock, but much better than it was. Here's a link to the old Fascinate fix. it was later integrated into the Glitch (and maybe Devil ) kernel. It won't work on our device yet but maybe you can interest a kernel dev in implementing something similar.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for your response...I will see what I can do.. but I appreciate that you answered...
Bleeds


----------

